# Paul Wranitzky



## clavichorder

I've had this composer's symphonies for a while, came with my contemporaries of Mozart series box set. After listening to some Medtner, he came on right after him, and I was surprised at how uplifting and lively his music is. Fantastic symphonies op. 31. Apparently he was quite prolific, and good at string quartets as well. Any Wranitzky recommendations are welcome.


----------



## jurianbai

less known classical era composer, btw for infos he (and bro) got a full website http://www.wranitzky.com/ that worth seeing.


----------



## Weston

I'm always on the lookout for classical era composers _other_ than Mozart. Why is it that I find these contemporaries often more interesting? I listened to little of Wranitzky's music on YouTube and find it peasant in a Haydnesque way, full of _sturm und drang_, but he may not be quite as high on my list as Joseph Martin Kraus.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Note that this composer's name is often also spelled as *Pavel Vranický*. I have only the opus 31 set of symphonies. Enjoyable.


----------



## mnsCA

I love his cello concerto in C major op. 27.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven preferred Wranitzky as a conductor of his works (when he wasn't doing it himself). Wranitzky also has one of my favorite titles: Symphony in C minor, Op. 31, "Grand Characteristic Symphony for the Peace with the French Republic". Like that Wellington thing, it has a lively battle scene (everybody goes home happy of course).


----------



## mnsCA

mnsCA said:


> I love his cello concerto in C major op. 27.


Listen on YouTube:


----------



## bassClef

I prefer him to Mozart, most definitely.


----------



## mnsCA

From Ms. Fukačová's apparent YouTube channel:












Pavel Vranický 
Cello Concerto in C major, op. 27

1st movement - Allegro maestoso

Czech Philharmoic Orchestra Brno, Petr Altrichter
Michaela Fukačová - cello


----------



## science

Sounds like a really interesting composer to explore. 

I think I will try the one Ken mentioned, from the "contemporaries of Mozart" box.


----------



## mmsbls

I like every symphony of Wranitzky that I've heard, but I especially like the symphony in D Op. 36.


----------

